# Mini-Review:  iBasso T3 portable amp



## HeadphoneAddict

There have been a few people asking about the iBasso T3, which I bought at the same time as my iBasso D4. I gave it 250 hours of un-monitored burn-in, but it sounded fine right out of the box. Most of the time it is used with my 5G Nano or my 5.5G iMod, via Piccolino wire LOD that stevenkelby made for me. 

 The T3 amp is resolving enough that I can hear the difference when I switch from the Piccolino LODto my cheaper Punnisher LOD. In the end I think the T3 is better than my old T4, but the iBasso D4 is still better than the T3. I don't think the T3 is as transparent and open sounding as the D4, but it is definitely performing well above my expectations for such a tiny amp.

 The T4 amp has several hundred hours on it, and is a little darker and mellow. I have reported before that I found the T4 to be good with bright IEM when trying to pair them with a brighter sounding Nano or Touch, but not really offering sound quality that much better than an iPod. As a matter of fact, my iPhone 3G and 3GS headphone out sounds more detailed and balanced than the T4. Yet the T4 is not a bad amp at all, it's just not as good as the iPhone 3G/3GS which I think is the best sounding iPod ever made. The T4 bass boost was good for some bass-lite phones, but it's a pretty warm amp with strong bass even without the boost turned on (very mild bump, maybe 3-4 dB to my ears).

 So, the T3 adds a bit more clarity and detail over the T4. The frequency response seems more balanced with the T3 vs the T4 because of this, yet it's still a warm and punchy enough amp that I don't miss trading the bass boost in trade for the 4 gain settings (instead of 2). It has more power than my iPods, and it offers improvements via LOD that make it worth using with full size cans vs using the headphone out. And, the sound is good enough that it is still an upgrade over the iPod headphone out for many IEM.

 If you don't need the DAC, and you will be using it totally with an iPod portable where size is important, then the T3 makes more sense than the D2+ or D4. Right now I am listening to my 5G Nano > piccolino LOD > T3 > UE 11Pro and it sounds better than the Nano headphone out. I normally don't like the UE 11Pro via the Nano or iPhone 3GS headphone out, and the T3 sounds better with them. The T4 seems a little darker than I like with the UE 11Pro.

 Somehow, the T3 is still a great match with my ES3X and JH 13Pro too. And despite it's controlling the bass on the UE 11Pro better than my Nano or iPhone do, the T3 is NEVER bass-lite with my other IEM. There is very strong bass with my ES3X out of the T3 amp, and a bit more than I get from my iPod video or 5G Nano headphone out. The ES3X are so much more efficient than the JH 13Pro that I can get the T3 volume knob down into areas of channel imbalance when listening with the ES3X, but those low volume levels are still quiet enough for me to go to bed wearing the the ES3X before I fall asleep. i.e. T3 is quieter than the T4 when hovering at the point of channel imbalance. 

 When either T4 or T3 volume knob is turned down to zero a little very quiet music still leaks through with the ES3X, which is louder at zero in the T4 than the T3. I hadn't noticed this when I was using JH 13Pro or my RS-1. But, there is ZERO hiss with the T3 and ES3X when I hit pause or stop the music (same as with T4 and D4). I'll take a little music leakage at zero volume any day over hiss.

 With my iMod and HD600, the T3 also sounds a little crisper and better defined than the T4. And, in low gain the T3 can reach very nice volume levels with the HD600 - in fact the T3 in the second from lowest gain position can play the HD600 louder than the T4 or Nuforce Icon Mobile at any gain setting. Once I max the T3/HD600 volume in the 3rd gain setting with HD600, only then do I get clipping at volume levels higher than I would normally listen. 

 The D4 with 9v power does have noticeably better bass impact and louder volumes with HD600 than either the T3 or T4, so if you want the best portable and powerful amp for HD600, you might want to consider the D4 in 9v mode (or 3MOVE, Pico and Vivid V1). But the T3 will do fine in a pinch with the HD600 and still give you a tiny package for portable IEM listening.

 I also think the T3 is a little warmer sounding and more pleasant with my Grado RS-1 than the D4, and I might actually prefer the combo except that the D4 still seems to be more open and transparent sounding. I'm not really finding anything that doesn't sound decent with the T3, and I don't need to only reach for bright or dark phones to match them up nicely. The T3 is not overly bright, nor too forward/too recessed, nor bass-lite - it doesn't seem to do anything wrong, to the point that I may actually prefer the amp section over the iBasso D2 Boa. I'd say it's probably closer to the sound quality of the iBasso D3 or Meier Headsix which is a step up from the D2 Boa.

 When all is said and done, if I was looking for a small and thin amp but couldn't spend more than $100 some odd dollars, the T3 is a great choice.


----------



## dongringo

Very nice review. Thank you!


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There have been a few people asking about the iBasso T3, which I bought at the same time as my iBasso D4. I gave it 250 hours of un-monitored burn-in, but it sounded fine right out of the box. Most of the time it is used with my 5G Nano or my 5.5G iMod, via Piccolino wire LOD that stevenkelby made for me. 

 The T3 amp is resolving enough that I can hear the difference when I switch from the Piccolino LODto my cheaper Punnisher LOD. In the end I think the T3 is better than my old T4, but the iBasso D4 is still better than the T3. I don't think the T3 is as transparent and open sounding as the D4, but it is definitely performing well above my expectations for such a tiny amp.

 The T4 amp has several hundred hours on it, and is a little darker and mellow. I have reported before that I found the T4 to be good with bright IEM when trying to pair them with a brighter sounding Nano or Touch, but not really offering sound quality that much better than an iPod. As a matter of fact, my iPhone 3G and 3GS headphone out sounds more detailed and balanced than the T4. Yet the T4 is not a bad amp at all, it's just not as good as the iPhone 3G/3GS which I think is the best sounding iPod ever made. The T4 bass boost was good for some bass-lite phones, but it's a pretty warm amp with strong bass even without the boost turned on (very mild bump, maybe 3-4 dB to my ears).

 So, the T3 adds a bit more clarity and detail over the T4. The frequency response seems more balanced with the T3 vs the T4 because of this, yet it's still a warm and punchy enough amp that I don't miss trading the bass boost in trade for the 4 gain settings (instead of 2). It has more power than my iPods, and it offers improvements via LOD that make it worth using with full size cans vs using the headphone out. And, the sound is good enough that it is still an upgrade over the iPod headphone out for many IEM.

 If you don't need the DAC, and you will be using it totally with an iPod portable where size is important, then the T3 makes more sense than the D2+ or D4. Right now I am listening to my 5G Nano > piccolino LOD > T3 > UE 11Pro and it sounds better than the Nano headphone out. I normally don't like the UE 11Pro via the Nano or iPhone 3GS headphone out, and the T3 sounds better with them. The T4 seems a little darker than I like with the UE 11Pro.

 Somehow, the T3 is still a great match with my ES3X and JH 13Pro too. And despite it's controlling the bass on the UE 11Pro better than my Nano or iPhone do, the T3 is NEVER bass-lite with my other IEM. There is very strong bass with my ES3X out of the T3 amp, and a bit more than I get from my iPod video or 5G Nano headphone out. The ES3X are so much more efficient than the JH 13Pro that I can get the T3 volume knob down into areas of channel imbalance when listening with the ES3X, but those low volume levels are still quiet enough for me to go to bed wearing the the ES3X before I fall asleep. i.e. T3 is quieter than the T4 when hovering at the point of channel imbalance. 

 When either T4 or T3 volume knob is turned down to zero a little very quiet music still leaks through with the ES3X, which is louder at zero in the T4 than the T3. I hadn't noticed this when I was using JH 13Pro or my RS-1. But, there is ZERO hiss with the T3 and ES3X when I hit pause or stop the music (same as with T4 and D4). I'll take a little music leakage at zero volume any day over hiss.

 With my iMod and HD600, the T3 also sounds a little crisper and better defined than the T4. And, in low gain the T3 can reach very nice volume levels with the HD600 - in fact the T3 in the second from lowest gain position can play the HD600 louder than the T4 or Nuforce Icon Mobile at any gain setting. Once I max the T3/HD600 volume in the 3rd gain setting with HD600, only then do I get clipping at volume levels higher than I would normally listen. 

 The D4 with 9v power does have noticeably better bass impact and louder volumes with HD600 than either the T3 or T4, so if you want the best portable and powerful amp for HD600, you might want to consider the D4 in 9v mode (or 3MOVE, Pico and Vivid V1). But the T3 will do fine in a pinch with the HD600 and still give you a tiny package for portable IEM listening.

 I also think the T3 is a little warmer sounding and more pleasant with my Grado RS-1 than the D4, and I might actually prefer the combo except that the D4 still seems to be more open and transparent sounding. I'm not really finding anything that doesn't sound decent with the T3, and I don't need to only reach for bright or dark phones to match them up nicely. The T3 is not overly bright, nor too forward/too recessed, nor bass-lite - it doesn't seem to do anything wrong, to the point that I may actually prefer the amp section over the iBasso D2 Boa. I'd say it's probably closer to the sound quality of the iBasso D3 or Meier Headsix which is a step up from the D2 Boa.

 When all is said and done, if I was looking for a small and thin amp but couldn't spend more than $100 some odd dollars, the T3 is a great choice._

 

how would you compare the D4 to the pico,just the amp.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Would you say that the Pico amp section is better than the T3 for IEM's ?


----------



## kostalex

I am also interested in comparison to Pico.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I would put the Pico and D4 on a higher level than the T3, into what I call my top tier portable amps. Top tier is those amps that seem to have a fuller more complete sound and presentation or refinement, with few compromises heard. Just based on the sound of the amps that I have heard, I include the Pico, Predator, P-51, D4 and D10, Micro Amp, 3MOVE, and XM5 in my top tier amps. (D2 Viper with LM6172 would move from 2nd tier to top tier, but it's discontinued)

 I put the iBasso T3, T4, D1, D2, D3, P2, Headsix, Headstage, Vivid V1, Nuforce Icon Mobile in the 2nd tier amp group, which are nice amps but they tend to compromise in one or more areas of sound. The compromise might be in detail and transparency, neutrality, bass presentation (sloppy or weak or boosted), too forward or too recessed in the mids or soundstage, colorations or treble roll-off, etc. 

 So, within those tiers some are better than others. For most of my ranking you could see my big USB DAC/amp review. Where I put the T3 as an amp in the 2nd tier is with the D3, Headsix, Headstage Lyrix Pro or opamp rolled D1; and a little above the stock D1, stock D2 Viper, D2 Boa, T4, Nuforce or V1. The T3 drops to 2nd tier based on it's detail and transparency vs the top tier amps like Pico, etc, but not based on colorations or frequency response issues.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Whoa!

 The iMod > piccolino LOD > HD800 with Warren Audio cable actually sounds nice! It's pretty close to the top of the 2nd tier for sure.


----------



## dongringo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ The T3 drops to 2nd tier based on it's detail and transparency vs the top tier amps like Pico, etc, but not based on colorations or frequency response issues._

 

That sentence says a lot. It seems it is certainly worth the price tag, as paulybatz has been saying.


----------



## kostalex

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_... and a little above the stock D1, stock S2 Viper ..._

 

I bet you meant D2 Viper.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kostalex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I bet you meant D2 Viper._

 

Yeah, the S on the keyboard is next to the D that I was trying to use.


----------



## estreeter

Thanks Larry - appreciated.


----------



## epithetless

Yes, thank you, Larry.


----------



## ChuckWang

Awesome: ) Thank you for the great write-up: )


----------



## kunalraiker

Thanks larry, very nice write up, when can we all expect an extensive review of the D4 from you.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kunalraiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks larry, very nice write up, when can we all expect an extensive review of the D4 from you._

 

I just finished my HD800 review (will post it at head-fi after it's been on headphonesolutions.com for a few days), so I am ready to start working on my D4 review to add to the big DAC/amp review thread. I expect to get most of the work done this weekend on the D4 review, now that burn-in is complete and my back-log is mostly cleared up. But, I can't promise that something wont come up to delay me.

 In the meantime, I posted some initial thoughts on the D4 - http://www.head-fi.org/forums/6147003-post934.html


----------



## LevA

Thanks for the review Headphoneaddict.

 Just a quick question, after D4 burn in how does it compare to the D10 in:

 1) usb+D4 vs optical+D10? 
 I suspect D4 might have a slight advantage due two dual channel Dac, but is the difference very obvious?

 2)D4 vs D10 in only amp section with LOD+ipod.
 with topkit in D10, how do they sound? 

 I really love the D10 with DAC/Amp combo but with only Amp+LOD+ipod, I find I do miss the low end a bit. 
 Have blackgates on the way so hopefully it will improve. I just need a slight improvement and I will be more than happy


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LevA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the review Headphoneaddict.

 Just a quick question, after D4 burn in how does it compare to the D10 in:

 1) usb+D4 vs optical+D10? 
 I suspect D4 might have a slight advantage due two dual channel Dac, but is the difference very obvious?

 2)D4 vs D10 in only amp section with LOD+ipod.
 with topkit in D10, how do they sound? 

 I really love the D10 with DAC/Amp combo but with only Amp+LOD+ipod, I find I do miss the low end a bit. 
 Have blackgates on the way so hopefully it will improve. I just need a slight improvement and I will be more than happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I could answer that now, but I would prefer to wait to incorporate that into my big USB DAC/amp review. It wont be much longer. It's like a movie trailer that gives away the whole plot and makes me not want to see the movie. I don't want that to happen to my review... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like I said in a previous post, there is a sneak peek at: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/6147003-post934.html

 I am curious which topkit are you using in your D10 (HiFlight went through three of them for D10 over the months), and what earphone/headphones are you using? If I recall the D10 has a little more bass with the AD744 class-A output-put bypassed opamp topkit than with the TLE2141 class-A version. The AD743 version was also good in that area, but it had more hiss with Westone IEM.


----------



## LevA

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I could answer that now, but I would prefer to wait to incorporate that into my big USB DAC/amp review. It wont be much longer. It's like a movie trailer that gives away the whole plot and makes me not want to see the movie. I don't want that to happen to my review... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like I said in a previous post, there is a sneak peek at: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/6147003-post934.html

 I am curious which topkit are you using in your D10 (HiFlight went through three of them for D10 over the months), and what earphone/headphones are you using? If I recall the D10 has a little more bass with the AD744 class-A output-put bypassed opamp topkit than with the TLE2141 class-A version. The AD743 version was also good in that area, but it had more hiss with Westone IEM._

 


 fair enough about the D4 vs D10 comparison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I look forward to your final ranking and review in your DAC/AMP thread (which btw has helped me a lot in my portable amp decision.)

 I'm using the 744OBCA/8201 topkit which I really like with the ESW10's. 
 I think with the amp section only, the bass is still good with most genres like rock. pop, jazz etc. However, I do wish a tad more lower end with my classical music which what I listen to mainly. 
 As I said, with the DAC/AMP combo I am extremely happy with my cassical music..if only they would produce an optical out DAP that we could buy..sigh..


----------



## paulybatz

Great review. I agree 100% 
 iBasso has really come out of the starting gate and taken the lead with these two amps.


----------



## bik2101

I'm guessing taht if the T3 is able to drive the 300 Ohm HD600's to reasonable listening levels, there should be absolutely no problem working the yuin PK1's 150 ohm?


----------



## mesasone

Anybody know how the T3 pairs with the UE TripleFi 10s? I wasn't really planning on getting the TF10s but I had to jump on the Amazon sale. Is there much to be gained? 
 The cost of the amp does not worry me... so please leave the cost/benefit ratio out of it. 

 I've been considering getting/building an amp for over two years now, just never took the opportunity. Now that my SCL4 have crapped out on me, I find myself on Head-fi again looking at all the various amps. I talked myself down from some of the more expensive amps - the RSA Shadow is an attractive little package (I love the size and battery life and volume controls in particular), and the Pico Slim sounds like it might not be too bad either... but ultimately the T3 looks like as good of a jumping off point as any.

 And there's always the FS forum if it doesn't work out...


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mesasone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anybody know how the T3 pairs with the UE TripleFi 10s? I wasn't really planning on getting the TF10s but I had to jump on the Amazon sale. Is there much to be gained? 
 The cost of the amp does not worry me... so please leave the cost/benefit ratio out of it. 

 I've been considering getting/building an amp for over two years now, just never took the opportunity. Now that my SCL4 have crapped out on me, I find myself on Head-fi again looking at all the various amps. I talked myself down from some of the more expensive amps - the RSA Shadow is an attractive little package (I love the size and battery life and volume controls in particular), and the Pico Slim sounds like it might not be too bad either... but ultimately the T3 looks like as good of a jumping off point as any.

 And there's always the FS forum if it doesn't work out..._

 

I'll be able to let you know next week.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LevA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_fair enough about the D4 vs D10 comparison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I look forward to your final ranking and review in your DAC/AMP thread (which btw has helped me a lot in my portable amp decision.)

 I'm using the 744OBCA/8201 topkit which I really like with the ESW10's. 
 I think with the amp section only, the bass is still good with most genres like rock. pop, jazz etc. However, I do wish a tad more lower end with my classical music which what I listen to mainly. 
 As I said, with the DAC/AMP combo I am extremely happy with my cassical music..if only they would produce an optical out DAP that we could buy..sigh.._

 

Chatted with HiFlight about the D10 and moar bass and he said, "The opamp that should have more punch and dynamics in the D10 is the OPA1612. The LMH6655 would likely be a good buffer to go with the OPA1612. I don't think the sound will be as lifelike as the Topkit, but it is what is desired [for more impact from D10]."


----------



## LevA

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Chatted with HiFlight about the D10 and moar bass and he said, "The opamp that should have more punch and dynamics in the D10 is the OPA1612. The LMH6655 would likely be a good buffer to go with the OPA1612. I don't think the sound will be as lifelike as the Topkit, but it is what is desired [for more impact from D10]."_

 

Thanks HeadphoneAddict 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to wait for the BGs to arrive see if they make a difference. I just want a slight impovement so maybe that will do it. 
 otherwise i dont want to trade off the lifelike sound of the topkit for only lower end improvement. I did try another opamp combo that did have better low end but was simply no match to the highs, detail, separation and depth of the topkit I have now.

 as I said, if only they made optical out DAPs, the D10 would simply be unmatched for its qualities and functions as a portable amp.


----------



## mesasone

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'll be able to let you know next week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Next week?!? I signed up for the free trail of Amazon Prime had mine overnighted with Saturday delivery for 7 bucks, lol. But I'm more or less sans headphone right now, so perhaps I was a bit impatient due to that.

 I look forward to your impressions (and my TF 10s!). Man, there are going to be a lot of TF 10 questions for the next few weeks...


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mesasone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Next week?!? I signed up for the free trail of Amazon Prime had mine overnighted with Saturday delivery for 7 bucks, lol. But I'm more or less sans headphone right now, so perhaps I was a bit impatient due to that.

 I look forward to your impressions (and my TF 10s!). Man, there are going to be a lot of TF 10 questions for the next few weeks..._

 

Mine get here on the 8th because I'm a cheapskate.

 I've had the Triple.fi 10 Pro in the past, and traded them for some electrostatics because they were not transparent enough for me. They had some mid-bass coloration that made them a little more artificial sounding than the SE530 or Livewires customs that I was enjoying at the time (Jan 2008).


----------



## pj_rage

Thanks for this review!

 I'm curious though... you mention that you like the iphone 3g/3gs output better than the T4, but you like the T3 better than the T4 also. I'm wondering how the T3 compares to the iphone 3g/3gs output? Is it even worth it if you'd be using it with the iphone 3g/3gs with a LOD? How about a D4... would this be a noticeable improvement over the iphone 3g/3gs headphone out? (I would be using with W3s - not full sized cans or anything).


----------



## borako

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bik2101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm guessing taht if the T3 is able to drive the 300 Ohm HD600's to reasonable listening levels, there should be absolutely no problem working the yuin PK1's 150 ohm?_

 

Just got my T3 for PK1. Man this is tiny... Anyway, the volume is at 4-5 / 10 compared to 8-9 / 10 from my iPhone 3Gs. So yes, T3 has no problem driving PK1.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pj_rage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for this review!

 I'm curious though... you mention that you like the iphone 3g/3gs output better than the T4, but you like the T3 better than the T4 also. I'm wondering how the T3 compares to the iphone 3g/3gs output? Is it even worth it if you'd be using it with the iphone 3g/3gs with a LOD? How about a D4... would this be a noticeable improvement over the iphone 3g/3gs headphone out? (I would be using with W3s - not full sized cans or anything)._

 

If you have an iPhone 3G or 3GS, and plan to run full size cans the T3 will be better than no amp as it will give more volume with the HD600 and HE-5. Or if you plan to use the UE 11Pro with the iPhone, then the T3 will be better because it keeps the heavy bass under better control. On the other hand, the T3 will give the ES3X and JH13Pro more bass than the iPhone headphone out, so if you like that then the T3 is still a good option. 

 I'm not sure there would be a big improvement with Westone 3, but I do have the 5G Nano, iPhone 3GS, T3 and Westone 3 with me at the car dealer having snow tires installed and I'll try to listen to that and report back if I have time (wife might be picking me up for lunch).


----------



## pj_rage

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you have an iPhone 3G or 3GS, and plan to run full size cans the T3 will be better than no amp as it will give more volume with the HD600 and HE-5. Or if you plan to use the UE 11Pro with the iPhone, then the T3 will be better because it keeps the heavy bass under better control. On the other hand, the T3 will give the ES3X and JH13Pro more bass than the iPhone headphone out, so if you like that then the T3 is still a good option. 

 I'm not sure there would be a big improvement with Westone 3, but I do have the 5G Nano, iPhone 3GS, T3 and Westone 3 with me at the car dealer having snow tires installed and I'll try to listen to that and report back if I have time (wife might be picking me up for lunch)._

 

That would be fantastic if you wouldn't mind giving that combo a shot - W3 + 3GS + T3. I would actually be even more interested in W3 + 3GS + D4 if you found the time (nothing crazy, just a quick listen). I'm really torn in deciding if it's worth it for me or not (if I do get an amp it will be the D4 not T3, and only used with my 3G and W3 (and the next iphone gen next year). If the change is really subtle for this combo, it wouldn't be worth it to me (except for the DAC which I would hardly use), but if it's a noticeable difference/improvement, it would definitely be worth it as I would like to get the most out of my current equipment.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pj_rage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for this review!

 I'm curious though... you mention that you like the iphone 3g/3gs output better than the T4, but you like the T3 better than the T4 also. I'm wondering how the T3 compares to the iphone 3g/3gs output? Is it even worth it if you'd be using it with the iphone 3g/3gs with a LOD? How about a D4... would this be a noticeable improvement over the iphone 3g/3gs headphone out? (I would be using with W3s - not full sized cans or anything)._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you have an iPhone 3G or 3GS, and plan to run full size cans the T3 will be better than no amp as it will give more volume with the HD600 and HE-5. Or if you plan to use the UE 11Pro with the iPhone, then the T3 will be better because it keeps the heavy bass under better control. On the other hand, the T3 will give the ES3X and JH13Pro more bass than the iPhone headphone out, so if you like that then the T3 is still a good option. 

 I'm not sure there would be a big improvement with Westone 3, but I do have the 5G Nano, iPhone 3GS, T3 and Westone 3 with me at the car dealer having snow tires installed and I'll try to listen to that and report back if I have time (wife might be picking me up for lunch)._

 

I don't have my replacement UM56 tips yet, and with the single flange silicone tips pushed in deeply the Westone 3 tend to sound slightly darker than with the UM56, with a little extra bass.

 So far, with the Westone 3 and single flange silicone tips and 5G Nano headphone out vs the T3 amp using a clone of the jumbo cryo silver x LOD, there is a slight improvement in treble with the T3 but not a huge difference between the two in other areas. 

 In the T3 vs the iPhone with the W3 they sound fairly similar but there is a slight increase in both bass presence and also cleaner treble in the W3 with the T3 (like with the 5G Nano). This is good news because the T4 was not on par with the iPhone headphone out but the T3 keeps up. In the case of the W3 it improves the detail with the tips I am using (could be a whole different answer with different tips). Like with the ES3X and JH13pro, the slight bump in bass is not excessive, and the extra clarity with the W3 is appreciated.

 Like I said above, there are circumstance where the T3 improves the sound over the iPhone with certain headphones or IEM that either need the extra power (HD600, HE-5), the extra bass control (UE 11Pro), or the increased bass (ES3X) that comes from handling low impedance phones better. Now with the W3 and the wrong tips it improves the treble too, and I prefer the T3 with LOD to the HP out.


----------



## prone2phone

thank you for the above information. do you think headsix would do that significantly better?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *prone2phone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thank you for the above information. do you think headsix would do that significantly better?_

 

Can't say, as I haven't tried it recently. If memory serves me right, the Headsix is on a similar level of performance.


----------



## pj_rage

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't have my replacement UM56 tips yet, and with the single flange silicone tips pushed in deeply the Westone 3 tend to sound slightly darker than with the UM56, with a little extra bass.

 So far, with the Westone 3 and single flange silicone tips and 5G Nano headphone out vs the T3 amp using a clone of the jumbo cryo silver x LOD, there is a slight improvement in treble with the T3 but not a huge difference between the two in other areas. 

 In the T3 vs the iPhone with the W3 they sound fairly similar but there is a slight increase in both bass presence and also cleaner treble in the W3 with the T3 (like with the 5G Nano). This is good news because the T4 was not on par with the iPhone headphone out but the T3 keeps up. In the case of the W3 it improves the detail with the tips I am using (could be a whole different answer with different tips). Like with the ES3X and JH13pro, the slight bump in bass is not excessive, and the extra clarity with the W3 is appreciated.

 Like I said above, there are circumstance where the T3 improves the sound over the iPhone with certain headphones or IEM that either need the extra power (HD600, HE-5), the extra bass control (UE 11Pro), or the increased bass (ES3X) that comes from handling low impedance phones better. Now with the W3 and the wrong tips it improves the treble too, and I prefer the T3 with LOD to the HP out._

 

Thank you so much for taking the time to do these comparisons!

 Do you suspect you would see similar results, if not better, from the using the D4 with the iphone/W3? Is there any reason not to assume that?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pj_rage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thank you so much for taking the time to do these comparisons!

 Do you suspect you would see similar results, if not better, from the using the D4 with the iphone/W3? Is there any reason not to assume that?_

 

The D4 sounding better than the iPhone headphone out was never in question.


----------



## pj_rage

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The D4 sounding better than the iPhone headphone out was never in question. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Just what I needed to hear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks again for your help!


----------



## mesasone

I ended up ordering a Cowon S9 when I realized that finding a rockboxable Fuze may prove more difficult that I had anticipated (I thought they ALL worked!) and reading from the Rockbox the Fuze/Clip firmware is unstable and finicky about with SD cards it will work with...

 Since the S9 does not have a line out, is there any point in pairing it with an amp other more power for the headphones that need it? I read a post stating that the S9 had some bass roll off and pairing it with an amp would fix that, but... if you are just amping from headphone out, wouldn't you just be amping a signal that already has the bass roll off?

 Just curious on your opinion(s) on this.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mesasone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I ended up ordering a Cowon S9 when I realized that finding a rockboxable Fuze may prove more difficult that I had anticipated (I thought they ALL worked!) and reading from the Rockbox the Fuze/Clip firmware is unstable and finicky about with SD cards it will work with...

 Since the S9 does not have a line out, is there any point in pairing it with an amp other more power for the headphones that need it? I read a post stating that the S9 had some bass roll off and pairing it with an amp would fix that, but... *if you are just amping from headphone out, wouldn't you just be amping a signal that already has the bass roll off?*

 Just curious on your opinion(s) on this._

 

Not necessarily, the bass roll-off is often a function of the headphone out feeding a lower impedance load than it can handle. Feeding a higher impedance load like an amp may improve that issue.


----------



## tyler_c

I have the AD700 and HD-25 1-II at the moment and I'm thinking about getting the T3 as my first amp. Mainly, my source will be my iPod (6G 120GB) + an iBasso CB03, eventually, so I want something portable. Alright, some questions:

 Can anyone comment on the synergy between the T3 and Shure's SRH840? (These will most likely be my next headphones and I've read that most say these shine with/need a dedicated amp.)

 Also, how do the four gain settings function with the T3 and what is the recommended setting? Does it depend on the impedance of the headphones, or is it just personal preference?

 Thanks!


----------



## lu-chen-chan

I know it is a noobish question , but does an ordinary t3(not D) have volume control on it?Can it be used with ipod mini DIYmod?


----------



## mesasone

Yes the T3 has a volume control, it's just an analog as opposed to digital on the T3D. I don't think we've heard much about the T3D yet, it's supposed to be out there, but I don't think I've seen anybody post that they have it yet. Per iBasso, the T3 is supposed to be the (slightly) better sounding unit, but who knows...

 Anybody know how many steps are on the digital volume control?


----------



## jamato8

I prefer the T3 to the T3D. The T3 has a bit more open sound, more liquid and there is a slight edge on the high frequency not heard, by me, on the T3D. I really, really like the digital volume control and the way it works and the fact that you really can't accidently change it, like the Shadow, but it gives up a little on the sound. For walking around I like the T3D fine but for sitting down and really hearing well recorded music the T3 has the edge.


----------



## CJ Watson

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyler_c* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have the AD700 and HD-25 1-II at the moment and I'm thinking about getting the T3 as my first amp. Mainly, my source will be my iPod (6G 120GB) + an iBasso CB03, eventually, so I want something portable. Alright, some questions:

*Can anyone comment on the synergy between the T3 and Shure's SRH840?* (These will most likely be my next headphones and I've read that most say these shine with/need a dedicated amp.)

 Also, how do the four gain settings function with the T3 and what is the recommended setting? Does it depend on the impedance of the headphones, or is it just personal preference?

 Thanks!_

 

I'd love to know this as well.


----------



## kmhaynes

Ordered my T3 last night, finally. I'm very encouraged by all the reports here, so I'm anxiously awaiting its arrival.


----------



## ChuckWang

It's quite good; )


----------



## machinehead

How does the t3 compare to the nuforce if you are using the nuforce usb dac and the t3 is straight out of the headphone jack, on a device that doesnt have as good of a headphone out as the iphone? Like a smart phone?


----------



## koshinki

How's the performance when compare the T3 to D3? i like D3 bcoz the battery life. i really can't stand with D4 with only 9hrs battery life which ibasso declared in the spec. 

 like the T3 (i still compared it with D3 or D4 which come with DAC) , but worry buy the wrong thing then regret later. anyone can guide me about this? 

 how T3 charge? using the power adapter or USB? (it come with USB?) anyone here can post some clear photos to show the T3 unit? 

 is it possible to change the battery ourselves if the battery failed? 


 thanks


----------



## HiFlight

T3 has very good sound, IMO, better than D3. It charges from either USB or AC charger, using USB cable. 

 It comes with everything necessary for charging. There is good pix on iBasso website. Battery is not user changeable. Battery life is about 35 hours. It has dual gain switches which allow you to choose between 4 different gain settings. 

 Considering the sound of this tiny amp, it is a bargain!


----------



## koshinki

HiFlight, 
 thanks for your reply. so u means that i'm not necessary to get a DAC like D4 or maybe D3 and D2.. ? actually what is the purpose for DAC? 
 fyi... i'm using ipod classic, with pk1.


----------



## koshinki

sorry for noob question again.. the T3 and T3D, means that the volume in T3 is normal "turn" type and the 1 in T3D is by pressing to increase the volume?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koshinki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_HiFlight, 
 thanks for your reply. so u means that i'm not necessary to get a DAC like D4 or maybe D3 and D2.. ? actually what is the purpose for DAC? 
 fyi... i'm using ipod classic, with pk1._

 

The DAC (digital to analog converter) is to connect the amp to your computer USB port and use the amps's DAC to decode (or translate) the digital music into analog sound that you can hear. If you wont use it with your computer, you don't need the DAC.


----------



## koshinki

then will stick to the T3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 one more question.. what is the purpose for op-amps which like P3+?


----------



## prone2phone

compared to minibox-d t3 is more transparent, has better bass, but has weaker treble, less power. In addition, soundstage is better on minibox - its more 3-d, more sounds are in front of the listener. maybe t3 needs more hours (150 so far), but I doubt...


----------



## koshinki

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *prone2phone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_compared to minibox-d t3 is more transparent, has better bass, but has weaker treble, less power. In addition, soundstage is better on minibox - its more 3-d, *more sounds are in front of the listener.* maybe t3 needs more hours (150 so far), but I doubt..._

 

maybe i'm wrong, but this is what i looking for. the sound in front nicer instead of just stay beside ur ears.. correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## prone2phone

minibox d has too much treble so you really have to match headphones. soundstage on t3 maybe is wider, bigger behind you. I don't have it anymore, but t3 is better for sure overall.


----------



## gopack87

I received my T3 earlier this week(ordered due to the great review in this thread) and I can't believe how something so tiny can sound so powerful. I love that it has a Lithium battery too so I won't have to worry about replacing batteries. It sounds really great with my REO's but I haven't tried them with my Pk1's yet so I'm not fully sure if it will be able to drive them. Anyways, I'm thankful for the great info in this thread and forum!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Until I get my Pico Slim, the T3 is the only portable amp I have been carrying around with me, velcro'd to the back of my 5G Nano. The T4 is likely going to be sold or given to my son for his 12th b-day.


----------



## DOUGHN

hey larry

 my Triple.fi w/ comply should be arriving soon, i will use my iPhone 3gs with it.
 im also eyeing on the T3. 

 my question is ... is it worth to buy ?? and did u use lod-iphone to T3 or earphone out.

 thanks in advance


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DOUGHN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey larry

 my Triple.fi w/ comply should be arriving soon, i will use my iPhone 3gs with it.
 im also eyeing on the T3. 

 my question is ... is it worth to buy ?? and did u use lod-iphone to T3 or earphone out.

 thanks in advance_

 

I think it would be worth it, and I only use LOD, never iPod headphone out to feed an amp.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Until I get my Pico Slim, the T3 is the only portable amp I have been carrying around with me, velcro'd to the back of my 5G Nano. The T4 is likely going to be sold or given to my son for his 12th b-day._

 

I am definitely looking forward to getting back the T3 and D4 which were out on loan. Both are just so freaking good it is scary, specially when you consider their size and relatively LOW PRICE. Yeah, iBasso has a pair of winners w/ both of them.


----------



## kunalraiker

I can definitely vouch for the D4 as I have one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, i'am very sure the T3 would be very nice too, anyone know what is the rated output power of the T3.


----------



## mesasone

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I prefer the T3 to the T3D. The T3 has a bit more open sound, more liquid and there is a slight edge on the high frequency not heard, by me, on the T3D. I really, really like the digital volume control and the way it works and the fact that you really can't accidently change it, like the Shadow, but it gives up a little on the sound. For walking around I like the T3D fine but for sitting down and really hearing well recorded music the T3 has the edge._

 

Thanks for the response. Any idea (approximately) how many steps are on the digital volume control?

 I'm having a hard time deciding which, if either, to get. I hate that the T3D is both more expensive and inferior sounding. But I think the T3D may suit my needs better, as it will be tossed in my pocket at work and I seem to be working a variety of positions, some which have me up and moving around all day. I also doubt I would really notice a difference between the sound of the two amps personally, as I'm not going to be sitting down and JUST listening to music at any point.

 I'm also considering waiting to see how the Fiio E7 turns out, as the addition of the DAC would be nice for use with my computer. But after several delays, who knows when that will actually show up or if it will even be in the same ballpark as the T3 given the predicted price point of 80 dollars. Suppose there's no reason I couldn't get both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And finally, not to be a pest, but have you had the opportunity to pair the T3 with the TripleFi 10 yet Larry?


----------



## jamato8

The T3D doesn't sound quite as good as the T3 but it still sound very good and frankly the option of having a volume control that doesn't change unless you want it to is nice at times. It is a solid, easily recharge amp and is, importantly, musical.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mesasone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 And finally, not to be a pest, but have you had the opportunity to pair the T3 with the TripleFi 10 yet Larry?_

 

Not yet - haven't decided if I'm still giving the TF10Pro to my skullcandy-loving daughter, or maybe my son who has too many phones now, or myself for Xmas.


----------



## kmhaynes

I've had my T3 for about a week now, stepping up from the great little E5 (even tho' the T3 is smaller, LOL). I have to be honest, that while the T3 is cleaner than the E5, I really have to be seriously listening to hear and appreciate that cleaner difference. And depending on the 'EQ' setting you use on the E5, it can sound a bit fuller and warmer than the T3, to me. The 4 gain settings of the T3 boosts the output and seems to maintain the same SQ mix. But the E5 will boost the bass a bit with one setting, and boost bass and treble both with the undocumented 'middle' toggle position.

 So, I definitely do like the T3 -- but, I'll not get rid of the E5, as I am amazed more and more at the great value the $25 E5 is as a simple little portable amp. It's juicing my Sansa Fuze now!


----------



## harj

Could someone please give me more details on the gain settings, do the different gains just amp the volume, apply eq settings or aid in better sq? how does each gain differ from the other?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

The gain just changes the volume range of the T3 so that with stronger or weaker sources, or more efficient or less efficient phones, you wont find yourself with the volume almost near zero or almost near max when using it.

 For example - With an HD600 in low gain you wont be playing loud enough when the volume knob is at max, but it will be great for a very efficient IEM where you listen with the volume closer to the bottom half of the knob's range. Move it up to 2nd or 3rd gain setting and now you can get max volume with the HD600 just below clipping, but with very sensitive IEM it might get too loud too fast as you move the volume up from zero. If your source puts out a weak musical signal you could go up to 4th gain setting, and it will bump the weaker source levels up louder so that you can still get near max volume with the HD600.


----------



## dongringo

I just received the T3 today. It really is teeny tiny lol. Wow, what a sound! I expected good things due to all the reviews and the fact that it's an ibasso, but Wow! This is good.


----------



## ShenaRingo326

hi,

 i'm still new to the audio equipment scene.. yesterday i just got my T3 and i've been trying it out with my DAP's:

 1. sansa clip+ using headphone out --> T3, playing mp3 v0 and flac encoded songs.. 50% volume on clip+ and 6-8 volume with 0 gain on T3

 2. iphone 3g using apple universal dock's line out --> T3, playing aac itunes plus encoded songs.. 2-3 volume with 0 gain on T3

 yuin OK2 earbuds are used for both setup's.. so far i couldn't really tell the difference with or without the T3 so far.. i understand that the OK2's are easy to drive so it does not benefit much from an amp.. but can someone point out certain things i should try to listen for with/without the T3? (i.e. bass, highs..?)

 thanks!


----------



## mesasone

After two or three weeks of hemming and hawing around, I've just ordered an iBasso T3. I thought and thought and thought about whether to get the T3 or T3D, but I just couldn't see paying an extra 15 dollars to get an amp that sounds even slightly worse just to get the digital volume control. I also wasn't sure how fine the steps where with the digital control, since nobody seemed to respond to that question. Ah well.

 I wonder about the practicality of the digital volume control on this amp, given A) it uses a dial and not a rotary knob like many other amps appear to, B) that the controls look recessed so they would seem to be unlikely to change when in your pocket, and C) they use a high quality pot and are selective about which ones actually end up in their amps, and as such the problems with channel balance are very limited/non-existent.

 Anyway, thanks for the responses guys and now the wait begins! (Oh, and I'm still open to listening impressions of the T3 and TF10 combo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ShenaRingo326* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hi,

 i'm still new to the audio equipment scene.. yesterday i just got my T3 and i've been trying it out with my DAP's:

 1. sansa clip+ using headphone out --> T3, playing mp3 v0 and flac encoded songs.. 50% volume on clip+ and 6-8 volume with 0 gain on T3

 2. iphone 3g using apple universal dock's line out --> T3, playing aac itunes plus encoded songs.. 2-3 volume with 0 gain on T3

 yuin OK2 earbuds are used for both setup's.. so far i couldn't really tell the difference with or without the T3 so far.. i understand that the OK2's are easy to drive so it does not benefit much from an amp.. but can someone point out certain things i should try to listen for with/without the T3? (i.e. bass, highs..?)

 thanks!_

 

How to listen for differences is a whole other discussion, and you could do a search. However, I have to wonder if your OK2 are the weak link in the chain. I don't know if they are good enough to appreciate even subtle improvements in micro-detail, ambience air and space or imaging (I have not heard them). Certainly you should appreciate the additional power if you have headphones that are not as efficient as some others.


----------



## RockinCannoisseur

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would put the Pico and D4 on a higher level than the T3, into what I call my top tier portable amps. Top tier is those amps that seem to have a fuller more complete sound and presentation or refinement, with few compromises heard. Just based on the sound of the amps that I have heard, I include the Pico, Predator, P-51, D4 and D10, Micro Amp, 3MOVE, and XM5 in my top tier amps. (D2 Viper with LM6172 would move from 2nd tier to top tier, but it's discontinued)

 I put the iBasso T3, T4, D1, D2, D3, P2, Headsix, Headstage, Vivid V1, Nuforce Icon Mobile in the 2nd tier amp group, which are nice amps but they tend to compromise in one or more areas of sound. The compromise might be in detail and transparency, neutrality, bass presentation (sloppy or weak or boosted), too forward or too recessed in the mids or soundstage, colorations or treble roll-off, etc. 

 So, within those tiers some are better than others. For most of my ranking you could see my big USB DAC/amp review. Where I put the T3 as an amp in the 2nd tier is with the D3, Headsix, Headstage Lyrix Pro or opamp rolled D1; and a little above the stock D1, stock D2 Viper, D2 Boa, T4, Nuforce or V1. The T3 drops to 2nd tier based on it's detail and transparency vs the top tier amps like Pico, etc, but not based on colorations or frequency response issues._

 

another great review,

 i was thinking about gettin a d4 to compete with my predator for rmy portable dac, how big are they comparatively? which is moer powerful, which do u like more?
 i think the predator sounds alright, but not really with my denon's as much as id like,but im interested in a thicker soundiing dac. 
 i was about to try the d10, buti worry it may be to big compareed to predator.
 if only the d10 had somw preouts
 thanks


----------



## tbonner1

I have to be honest, that while the T3 is cleaner than the E5, I really have to be seriously listening to hear and appreciate that cleaner difference. And depending on the 'EQ' setting you use on the E5, it can sound a bit fuller and warmer than the T3, to me. The 4 gain settings of the T3 boosts the output and seems to maintain the same SQ mix. But the E5 will boost the bass a bit with one setting, and boost bass and treble both with the undocumented 'middle' toggle position.

I am not familiar with the undocumented 'middle' toggle position. On my E5 the bass boost switch only has one position. Can you tell me about this undocumented position.

 So, I definitely do like the T3 -- but, I'll not get rid of the E5, as I am amazed more and more at the great value the $25 E5 is as a simple little portable amp. It's juicing my Sansa Fuze now!

I really like the neutral sound character of the E5. It has plenty of power for the IEM's it is designed for, has a built in charger that I wish the ibasso D4 had, bass boost if you need it, AND a digital volume control. The added cost for the T3D digital over the standard T3 could purchase a new E5 that comes with a useful digital volume control standard. Perhaps due to it's scary low cost, I do not think the E5 gets the love it deserves. The $18 E5 plus the $99 Triple.fi's get you 90% of the sound quality of portable amp and IEM combinations that cost in the $600-$800 range a few short years ago.

 These are the good times for music lovers.


----------



## Young Spade

Nice review man. I've had the T4 since release and have been wondering how the T3 and T4 compared.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RockinCannoisseur* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_another great review,

 i was thinking about gettin a d4 to compete with my predator for rmy portable dac, how big are they comparatively? which is moer powerful, which do u like more?

D4 is a little more powerful, and really takes off in 9v mode, but the T3 is very close to the D4 5v mode. The D4 is 1/4" wider and about 1" deeper if you count the longer volume knob and the screws that hold the battery cover on the D4. The T3 is tiny in comparsion, with about 1/3 the cubic volume of the Predator (but no DAC). I prefer the D4 by a small margin, but more so with the topkit installed in the D4.

 i think the predator sounds alright, but not really with my denon's as much as id like,but im interested in a thicker soundiing dac. 
 i was about to try the d10, buti worry it may be to big compareed to predator.
 if only the d10 had somw preouts
 thanks_

 

I don't know what you mean by thicker sounding DAC, and that may be too subjective of a description for me to use with anything.


----------



## kshelton

Larry, I was wondering what you think of pairing the T3 with the HD25-1 II? I am in search of the best portable amp around 100 for these cans. I was also considering a mini3. Thanks for any advice you may have.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kshelton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Larry, I was wondering what you think of pairing the T3 with the HD25-1 II? I am in search of the best portable amp around 100 for these cans. I was also considering a mini3. Thanks for any advice you may have._

 

They work well together, slammin' bass too, but not too out of control either. I prefer the D4 if you can afford to spend the extra.


----------



## kshelton

There is always more to spend! lol I don't really want an amp that will add that much bass. I like bass but not overload, and from what I understand the HD25 has very decent bass on its own. (I am waiting for my set in the mail so I haven't got a listen yet) How does the mini3 stack up against the T3, D4?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kshelton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There is always more to spend! lol I don't really want an amp that will add that much bass. I like bass but not overload, and from what I understand the HD25 has very decent bass on its own. (I am waiting for my set in the mail so I haven't got a listen yet) How does the mini3 stack up against the T3, D4?_

 

It doesn't add too much bass, but I wouldn't want any more.


----------



## kshelton

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It doesn't add too much bass, but I wouldn't want any more._

 

Hummm... well I don't think I am going to have the money for the D4 for a while. I think I down to the T3, mini3, and I hope the E7 comes out very soon. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## richbass

Thanks a bunch. How is NuForce uDac compared to this ?
 Thanks again.


----------



## dj nellie

HeadphoneAddict, can you please give your impressions about the T3+Westone 3 combo? I'm pretty happy with my W3s, but ideally I would like to bring forward the somewhat recessed vocals and increase the soundstage (although I'm not sure if these features are mutually exclusive).

 At $140, I'm worried that the T3 will only be a marginal improvement over my W3+UM56 combo. I would be using a ipod Touch 2g with LOD and a Cowon s9 headphone out. What do you think? Thanks.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *richbass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks a bunch. How is NuForce uDac compared to this ?
 Thanks again._

 

RE: uDAC via USB vs T3 from a nice source like my iMod or iPhone with a nice LOD, the uDAC holds up well. uDAC has a slightly recessed treble vs the T3, and is very slightly more forward sounding, while the T3 is slightly more forward sounding than the D4. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj nellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_HeadphoneAddict, can you please give your impressions about the T3+Westone 3 combo? I'm pretty happy with my W3s, but ideally I would like to bring forward the somewhat recessed vocals and increase the soundstage (although I'm not sure if these features are mutually exclusive).

 At $140, I'm worried that the T3 will only be a marginal improvement over my W3+UM56 combo. I would be using a ipod Touch 2g with LOD and a Cowon s9 headphone out. What do you think? Thanks._

 

Right now I am listening to Eva Cassidy "Live at Blues Alley - Stormy Monday" on my 5.5G iMod video > ALO Jumbo Cryo Silver X LOD > T3 > Westone 3 with single flange slicone tips and the combo sounds nice. The bass is well controlled but a little stronger than the headphone out, highs are crisp but a little brighter than the headphone out, while the mids do not seem recessed at all with either. The detail and soundstage is a little better via T3 than the headphone out as well. 

 NOTE on TIPS - With these stock silicone tips both the headphone out and T3 were a little bright with the W3 vs the uDAC which tamed them. But, I tend to find the W3 bright with the single flange tips when listening to many female vocal recordings like Diana Krall or Eva Cassidy, and if I don't have my UM56 tips with me I often switch to the Complys P-100 tips. So, after listening with the silicone tips I switched to my silicone UM56 tips (which I had out in the car with my W2 that I am going to review soon). With the UM56 tips the W3's treble fell right into place and I find them to have a good balance in bass-mids-treble with the iMod/T3 and iPhone/T3. The iPhone headphone out is better than the 5.5G iMod video's, but the T3 still seems to offer a slight improvement over that.

 In this respect, going back to richbass' question asking which is better - with W3 and the silicone single flange tips the uDAC was a better combo, but with the UM56 tips the iMod/T3 is a better combo to listen to. And so it switches back and forth as I try other IEM, where the uDAC pulls ahead again with UE 11Pro, but the iMod/T3 being better with the RE252, and then both being on a similar level with ES3X or JH13Pro, but the iMod/T3 being better with the Westone 2, etc. It's all about synergy between amp and IEM.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

PS: Above where I said "the iMod/T3 has better synergy with the Westone 2 than uDAC" - interestingly while the uDAC is more recessed in the treble with the W3, it is brighter in the treble with the W2 vs the T3 = just the opposite behavior. This was using the single flange silicone tips that I pulled off the W3 a few minutes ago. 

 Later tonight or tomorrow I will try the uDAC feeding the T3 instead of using the iMod, as it still seems to have slightly more detail than the iMod with ALO dock. Might have to grab the piccolino dock or Vcap dock too for the iMod.


----------



## richbass

Thanks @HeadphoneAddict. What about iCON Mobile vs uDAC ?


----------



## mesasone

Ok, so initial impressions about the T3: It really is TINY. Every review I've read says it and have seen quite a few pictures, but it didn't sink in until I got it in my hands. I knew it would be small, but I thought tiny was "tiny in relation to other portable amps" which I think are fairly big. I think what threw me off is the text on the back - the font used is pretty small, a lot smaller than you would expect. So if you were expecting the text on the back to be bigger in real life, you'd also expect the amp to be bigger. But as it turns out, both are actually quite small, if that makes any sense.

 Initially, I was pretty disappointed. I was really looking forward to the reported additional bass impact that several have noted, and found it to be distinctly lacking. In fact, I felt that I had less impact over all. I didn't purchase the amp solely for added bass impact, but I would say it's the one aspect I was looking most forward to. I'm not sure if it's just a matter of burn in (I've only put an hour on the amp), re-aligning my expectations, or perhaps the caps were cold from being in a cold UPS truck all day, but while I don't feel I've achieved any additional impact, upon some more A/B listening I really don't notice the decrease at all either. I can only hope that as I get more time on the amp, it opens up to reveal that impact I'm looking for. The TF10s have a decent amount of impact, but I would really like just a little bit more if possible. But there's more to the sound than just the bass impact!

 It was also speculated earlier in this thread that the bass-roll off claimed to be exhibited by the S9 (I haven't done any kind of test to verify, nor do I have anything to compare it against) _might_ be corrected by the player feeding a higher impedance load such as an amplifier vs IEMs. I haven't done enough listening to give a solid answer to this, but at the outset I'm not sure that I hear it. Of course, I'm not even sure that the problem even exists in the first place, so... 

 In terms of the rest of the sound, when I stick it between my Cowon S9 via headphone out (no line out on the S9, sadly) and Ultimate Ears TripleFi 10, there are notable changes to the sound signature. The most drastic, imho, is that the mids are much more forward. The mids on the TF10 are a bit recessed, so this really balances them out quite well. I'm surprised to report this, as I don't think I've read anybody else write that the mids on the iBasso T3 are forward at all, in fact I thought they were going to be slightly recessed (which I was worried about pairing an earphone with recessed mids and an amp with slightly recessed mids). I'm very pleased with the result in that regard. Aside from the balancing of the mids, everything seems much more crisp, slightly more detailed, and cymbals now have a snap to them that I didn't hear before.

 The soundstage also seems a bit more forward as reported but the difference appears to be pretty small, to the extent that I can't personally rule out placebo. In my quick listen, the change seems to be most apparent on the track "Paper Bass" by Medeski, Martin and Wood on their Friday Afternoon in the Universe album. This track is short at 59 seconds and is mostly random noise really, but in the background there is what sounds to be a wind chime which has a really cool-in-your-head-holographic effect where you can pin point it's location between ear to ear (and it moves around a lot!). With the T3 the sound still has a wide range of movement, but it doesn't quite have that holographic/pin point effect, nor is it right between your ears (this might be the reason it loses that effect).

 Anyway, I only have maybe an hour and a half on the amp so far (all ear time), and I will be curious to see how more time/burn-in changes the sound/my perception. It'll get a good work out of 5-6 hours tonight at work, so we'll see if I have anything to add.

 All in all, I'm pretty happy with my purchase, if only to finally get to play around with a new gadget that I've been wanting to try out for a while now(pocket amps in general). I also think it makes a notable difference in the over all sound of the TripleFi and I'm curious to see if anyone has the TripleFi/T3 combination and if they notice the changes in the mids as I don't think I've read this anywhere else.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *richbass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks @HeadphoneAddict. What about iCON Mobile vs uDAC ?_

 

The icon mobile is a little more forward in the mids and treble, with a little less bass presence, and less power, detail and refinement overall. I would pick the uDAC without a doubt.


----------



## milkgaryjeff

I just got my T3, yes, very tiny.
 Charging it with USB.
 Will test it with my X1050 w/ SE530, and M10 w/ SE530. Also compared with E5.


----------



## prone2phone

@mesasone: my impressions are similar, only mids of t3 paired with sansa fuze are a little recessed, and yes, 'holographic effect' is not very good, but not worse than headphone out, maybe t3 really needs a line out.

 also, i noticed that sound changes quite constantly (soundstage and bass) during burn in, especially after 120 hrs (10 of them pink noise) and 300+ hrs. in the dark i can see a small cap between in and out jacks, so it is not a surprise t3 needs some hours.


----------



## ClieOS

Just got my T3D this morning, in fact, also got a Linearossa W1 as well. Don't have the time to do detail comparison right now, but W1 actually holds up fairly well against T3D.
 I did compare the T3 / T3D to my T4 before I bought T3D - it is a step up, but not a really major step up for me (given the price difference, I don't expect it anyway). I would think someone who already own a T4 would probably get better value upgrades to a bigger amp instead of getting the T3. Nonetheless T3 is a better amp than T4, airier, better detail, more neutral, and more power.


----------



## ShenaRingo326

i've been playing around with my setups for a while.. and i was wondering...

 when i use clip+ --> T3 --> yuin ok2, i max the volume on the clip+ and set to the T3 to about 4-5 volume with 0dB gain

 is it the same if i set the T3 to +3dB gain and lower the volume?

 i've been listening to it and i can't really tell the difference with the ok2's


----------



## knubbe

Yeah the gain settings should only change the volume


----------



## kostalex

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ShenaRingo326* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_when i use clip+ --> T3 --> yuin ok2...
 i've been listening to it and i can't really tell the difference with the ok2's_

 

I would not bother with amping Clip headphone out for driving OK2. It is unlikely that some would gain reasonable benefits if any.


----------



## ShenaRingo326

thx for the replies!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kostalex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would not bother with amping Clip headphone out for driving OK2. It is unlikely that some would gain reasonable benefits if any._

 

yeah i've been trying it out with the clip+ and it doesn't need to be amped wen using the ok2's.. especially since i mainly use them in a quiet environment..

 i was just using that as an example for my volume vs gain question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 cause the iphone line out setup only requires volume 1 + 0dB gain heh


----------



## Metz

Thanks a lot for the review Addict!

 I've been looking for an amp to bring together my 6g ipod classic and my Grado SR225s and I'm really leaning towards the T3. Do you think these three would be an appropriate match (or is there something else I should be looking at)? As much as I like the portability of the T3 I'm not yet 100% certain it will be a worthwhile expenditure. Of course, it should sound better than the classic's headphone out, but I can't quite get a sense of just how much better it will be.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Metz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks a lot for the review Addict!

 I've been looking for an amp to bring together my 6g ipod classic and my Grado SR225s and I'm really leaning towards the T3. Do you think these three would be an appropriate match (or is there something else I should be looking at)? As much as I like the portability of the T3 I'm not yet 100% certain it will be a worthwhile expenditure. Of course, it should sound better than the classic's headphone out, but I can't quite get a sense of just how much better it will be._

 

I think it will be a good match, but I can't say how much better either. It's worth it to me.


----------



## Metz

I gathered as much from your review, but I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask you directly anyway. Thanks! I think I'm gonna go for it.


----------



## birdman

Can anyone who has the T3 and a Penguin Caffeine amp compare the two? I've got the Caffeine, and am wondering if this would be an upgrade soundwise. It would definitely be an upgrade portability-wise, I just don't want to go down in sq. A Cmoy comparison would be good if no one has the Caffeine to compare. Thanks.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *birdman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can anyone who has the T3 and a Penguin Caffeine amp compare the two? I've got the Caffeine, and am wondering if this would be an upgrade soundwise. It would definitely be an upgrade portability-wise, I just don't want to go down in sq. A Cmoy comparison would be good if no one has the Caffeine to compare. Thanks._

 

Is your Caffeine a Pro or regular (which I haven't heard)? The Caffeine Pro is a great amp and not a real Cmoy - it compares well with the Headsix and D3 or opamp modded D1, and I don't think the T3 will be better although the performance should be similar. But it will be much smaller and more portable. 

 It's possible I recall the Caffeine Pro being a little more transparent or detailed than what I hear in the T3 I have here, but my auditory memory isn't that good. I was talked out of my Caffeine Pro a while back, so I don't have it to compare. My brother-in-law still has the Royal I sold him, which sounds almost the same as the Caffeine Pro, but he's 110 miles away and I don't see him often enough to compare my T3 to his amp.


----------



## birdman

Quote:


 Is your Caffeine a Pro or regular (which I haven't heard)? 
 

My Caffeine is a regular, not the Pro or Royal. The parts (op amps, splitters) seem to be the same as the Royal, not sure what the Pro has in it. 

 Thanks for answering, it sounds like the T3 will at least be comparable to the Caffeine.


----------



## incursore61

Thanks for your review. I decided to buy a T3 and I ask better T3D or T3 ?

 Tank's


----------



## a_tumiwa

T3D and T3 is same, the difference is button only, T3D use digital style and T3 use analog style


----------



## incursore61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *a_tumiwa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_T3D and T3 is same, the difference is button only, T3D use digital style and T3 use analog style_

 


 YES ! but is the better volume ? analog or digital ???


----------



## ClieOS

T3 and T3D sound almost identical, but if you use sensitive headphone, such as IEM like SE530, then T3D will be better since digital volume control doesn't have volume unbalance issue. Normal potentiometer like that on T3 will have some left-right unbalance on the very low volume.


----------



## a_tumiwa

T3D is more expensive, so digital is better


----------



## incursore61

tank's all my friend !!!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Jamato8 says the T3D is not as transparent or detailed sounding (or something like that). I would go search for his comments on them.


----------



## dongringo

I remember reading in one of these threads that ibasso emailed someone back saying that the T3 sounds slightly better than the T3D. You might want to search all the threads you can find about it before deciding.


----------



## ClieOS

Interestingly enough that I don't find T3 to be better sounding than T3D when I am A/Bing them, at least not noticeable on the gears (s:flo2 line-out and eQ7) I use to test them. In fact I find T3D just a tiny bit cleaner than T3, but the difference is really negligible. It is however understandable the T3 could be slightly better sounding due to the extra circuit needed in the T3D, which adds more noise and uses up more power. I picked T3D instead of T3 mainly because digital volume control works better for my IEM and the small price difference isn't a big factor for me, given that I can't tell any significant SQ difference b/w them in the first place.


----------



## dongringo

Interesting. Anyway, who's going to notice a very slight difference on the go, which is what they are for. I haven't heard the T3D, but I'm sure it's pretty much the same. I just love my T3. The sound that this tiny little thing puts out is amazing.


----------



## cheesecakeFTW

Hi, I am wondering if getting a t3 for my ms1i:s would be a good idea?
 my source is ipod touch 2g.
 Also, does it come with a LOD? If that's the case, is it good or do I need to buy an other one?


----------



## cheesecakeFTW

Ok so I just read that it does not come with a LOD, sry for stupid question.. any suggestions for a cheap LOD to get? (max $40)


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cheesecakeFTW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi, I am wondering if getting a t3 for my ms1i:s would be a good idea?
 my source is ipod touch 2g._

 

AAARRRGHHHHHHHHHHH!

 I HAD A FOUR PARAGRAPH RESPONSE TYPED BUT HEAD-FI WENT DOWN BEFORE I HIT SEND. SO WITHOUT KNOWING HEAD-FI WAS DOWN WHEN I HIT SEND THE POST WENT INTO THE ETHER AND IS GONE...

 I'm too pissed to bother with this right now. Freaking waste of time...


----------



## trentino

T3 comes with a 3,5mm > 3,5mm cable. I have a few lod cables (no expensive ones) and can highly recommend buying one from Audio Minor - the store on ebay is called compicatx. I'm really satisfied with the lod I bought from them, for $40. Great quality copper lod, and Bogac is a very nice guy!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cheesecakeFTW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi, I am wondering if getting a t3 for my ms1i:s would be a good idea?
 my source is ipod touch 2g.
 Also, does it come with a LOD? If that's the case, is it good or do I need to buy an other one?_


----------



## cck5

how do you think the T3 will compare to the mini^3 little dot mk1+ and total airhead when paired with a pair of grado 225I?

 as these are the amps im interested in buying soon


----------



## Hsiu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_AAARRRGHHHHHHHHHHH!

 I HAD A FOUR PARAGRAPH RESPONSE TYPED BUT HEAD-FI WENT DOWN BEFORE I HIT SEND. SO WITHOUT KNOWING HEAD-FI WAS DOWN WHEN I HIT SEND THE POST WENT INTO THE ETHER AND IS GONE...

 I'm too pissed to bother with this right now. Freaking waste of time..._

 

I feel your pain HPA, it happens to me all the time not just head-fi for other forum and online form.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

In a nutshell, and not FOUR paragraphs long.

 I tried the T3 with 3G Nano with a nice piccolino wire LOD. I compared the headphone out and amp. 

 Results - T3 will slightly improve the micro-detail, ambience, soundstage and warmth with MS-1 over the headphone out, but not greatly affect the power or bass impact. MS-1 don't need the amp as much as HD600 do. HD600 will play louder with more impact using T3 instead of headphone out, while getting the same benefit in detail, warmth and soundstage.


----------



## cck5

if u can answer my question, when you get a chance that would be awesome.

 how would u rank the t3 to the mini^3, headroom total bithead, and little dot mk1+

 paired with grado 225I


----------



## cheesecakeFTW

Ok, thanks for the help guys, what I was looking for was a little better bass impact, and a "fuller" and "crispier" sound, maybe some soundstage..
 But if it doesent really do much to the ms1i:s I think i'll wait and see what to do. I'd rather spend my money in something else in that case 
 Do you have any suggestions in another amp that would fit me? I'm quite low on cash
 so anything mor expensive than the t3 would be a problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Thanks again..


----------



## dongringo

In the T3 price range...hmmm...can't think of anything better than the T3.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cheesecakeFTW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, thanks for the help guys, what I was looking for was a little better bass impact, and a "fuller" and "crispier" sound, maybe some soundstage..
 But if it doesent really do much to the ms1i:s I think i'll wait and see what to do. I'd rather spend my money in something else in that case 
 Do you have any suggestions in another amp that would fit me? I'm quite low on cash
 so anything mor expensive than the t3 would be a problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Thanks again.._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dongringo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In the T3 price range...hmmm...can't think of anything better than the T3._

 

Penguin Amp Caffeine Pro or Ultra, and Headstage Lyrix Pro would be a great budget choice for your MS-1 and TF 10 Pro plus many other phones. 

 Meier Headsix/XXS is another good one, but the price is going up with build quality and reputation. 

 A used iBasso P2, D3 or D2 Viper with new opamps would be better than a T3 or D2 Boa, which are still not bad with these phones. The D2 Boa slightly below the above as an amp only, but as a DAC/amp it's a little better choice than Lyrix Pro with DAC. The D2 Boa will also sound better with TF 10 pro than T3, where I think the T3 and TF 10 Pro together sound a little too forward for my tastes.

 Top recommendations are even more expensive, like iBasso D4 and D10 which would beat all those listed above, but for over $240 - $290 shipped.

 Going back to the affordable iBasso choices that are not discontinued, with MS-1 or other Grados the T3 and D2 Boa are still a better choice than the Vivid V1 and Nuforce Icon Mobile, which don't pair as well due to colorations of the phones and amp added together. Between those two amps, the MS-1/D2 Boa combo will give you better bass impact and soundstage than the T3 (same with TF 10 Pro). 

 The MS-1 are still a mid-fi headphone (but beating the SR-60 and AH-D501K), and so you want to consider what amp will work with any headphone upgrade you do in the future.


----------



## trentino

HPA - you mean the old D2 right? Or will the D2+ amp with TF10 sound better than T3/TF10?
 Thanks..

 "A used iBasso P2, D3 or D2 Viper with new opamps would be better than a T3 or D2 Boa, which are still not bad with these phones. The D2 Boa slightly below the above as an amp only, but as a DAC/amp it's a little better choice than Lyrix Pro with DAC. The D2 Boa will also sound better with TF 10 pro than T3, where I think the T3 and TF 10 Pro together sound a little too forward for my tastes."


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trentino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_HPA - you mean the old D2 right? Or will the D2+ amp with TF10 sound better than T3/TF10?
 Thanks..

 "A used iBasso P2, D3 or D2 Viper with new opamps would be better than a T3 or D2 Boa, which are still not bad with these phones. The D2 Boa slightly below the above as an amp only, but as a DAC/amp it's a little better choice than Lyrix Pro with DAC. The D2 Boa will also sound better with TF 10 pro than T3, where I think the T3 and TF 10 Pro together sound a little too forward for my tastes."_

 

I have not heard the D2+, so I can't comment. It may be just like the D2 Boa but with the line out function added, and therefore would be better with TF 10 Pro than the T3. I can't imagine they would still call it a D2+ if the sound signature changed enough to have given it another model number. 

 But the Boa is not a bad amp and it was better than a D2 Viper with stock opamps, although my D2 Viper with upgraded opamps was better than D2 Boa. I also preferred the D3 over D2 Boa, but I would pick the D4 over any of those I listed, as long as you don't mind 8-10 hours of battery life. Even the Viper got 13-17 hours depending on the opamps. But the stock D3 sounded a lot like my Viper with upgraded LM4562/LM6172 opamps, and the D4 improved further on that. 

 Also, see Skylabs big review of 37 portable amps (more like 48 but his thread title wont allow editing).


----------



## trentino

Ok thanks. Only prob is the D4 is out of stock and iBasso says it will be a while (maybe months) until the D4 is back. With both Skylab and you recommending the D4 I guess it's waiting time for me


----------



## cheesecakeFTW

Thank you for the advice HPA


----------



## cheesecakeFTW

Ok so i'm thinking of ordering the caffeine amp and this LOD:http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...wt_898&afsrc=1
 Do you think it's a good idea? 
 Will it improve my sound alot?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cheesecakeFTW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok so i'm thinking of ordering the caffeine amp and this LOD:http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...wt_898&afsrc=1
 Do you think it's a good idea? 
 Will it improve my sound alot? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Caffeine Pro is excellent, and very similar to the Meier Headfive's sound without the higher price (or bullet proof case). I don't know about the Caffeine. (Pro has bass boost and gain switch, don't know if sounds different).

 The dock looks like it should be just fine.


----------



## cheesecakeFTW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Caffeine Pro is excellent, and very similar to the Meier Headfive's sound without the higher price (or bullet proof case). I don't know about the Caffeine. (Pro has bass boost and gain switch, don't know if sounds different).

 The dock looks like it should be just fine._

 

Oh, sorry i meant the one with bass boost etc.
 Is it this one? Headphonia.com - Return of PenguinAmp Caffeine (Ultra) or Basic
 Or is that without bass bost etc?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

The one I recommend has the black PC Board with bass boost and gain switch. he's showing three different models on that page, so you have to email Robert and see how to get the Pro with bass boost and gains switch.

 Note that page is offering a $50 trade-in for you sending him your Penguin Amp, not selling one. It looks like he is out of Caffeine Pro, unless he has a used one from trade-in: http://www.penguinamp.com/The-Caffei...d5d21e348906dd


----------



## cheesecakeFTW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The one I recommend has the black PC Board with bass boost and gain switch. he's showing three different models on that page, so you have to email Robert and see how to get the Pro with bass boost and gains switch.

 Note that page is offering a $50 trade-in for you sending him your Penguin Amp, not selling one. It looks like he is out of Caffeine Pro, unless he has a used one from trade-in: PenguinAmp.com -_

 

Ok, I emailed and asked if he had any used ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 thank you for the help again!


----------



## tnmike1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trentino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_T3 comes with a 3,5mm > 3,5mm cable. I have a few lod cables (no expensive ones) and can highly recommend buying one from Audio Minor - the store on ebay is called compicatx. I'm really satisfied with the lod I bought from them, for $40. Great quality copper lod, and Bogac is a very nice guy!_

 

EFN made mine very inexpensively. Very flat which fits wel with the T3 and Nano, iTouch or iPhone. May want to email and ask him. Under 40$ as I recall


----------



## cheesecakeFTW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cheesecakeFTW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, I emailed and asked if he had any used ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 thank you for the help again!_

 

Still no response.. -.-


----------



## moee79

Hi, 

 I'm currently using iAudio7 with NuForce NE-7M. I've been constantly wanting (almost 2 years) for an upgrade but wasn't willing to invest until now. So after reading all sorts of threads, I decide to buy the D4. And I find out that it's out of stock!! So here is my plan...

 PORTABLE 
 Now: iAudio7 > NuForce NE-7M
 1st buy: iAudio7 > iBasso CB06 > iBasso T3 > NuForce NE-7M
 2nd buy: iAudio7 > iBasso CB06 > iBasso T3 > Looking at UE Triple Fi 10 Pro

 HOME/OFFICE
 Now: Desktop/Laptop > $10 Laptop Speakers
 Dreaming: Desktop/Laptop > iBasso D4 > Looking at Grado SR325is/Sennheiser HD25-1 II 

 So,.... I'm wondering if my T3 purchase makes sense, and would anyone like to recommend a good upgrade from the NuForces to go with T3? And any comments on my future home setup are welcome


----------



## dongringo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *moee79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi, 

 I'm currently using iAudio7 with NuForce NE-7M. I've been constantly wanting (almost 2 years) for an upgrade but wasn't willing to invest until now. So after reading all sorts of threads, I decide to buy the D4. And I find out that it's out of stock!! So here is my plan...

 PORTABLE 
 Now: iAudio7 > NuForce NE-7M
 1st buy: iAudio7 > iBasso CB06 > iBasso T3 > NuForce NE-7M
 2nd buy: iAudio7 > iBasso CB06 > iBasso T3 > Looking at UE Triple Fi 10 Pro

 HOME/OFFICE
 Now: Desktop/Laptop > $10 Laptop Speakers
 Dreaming: Desktop/Laptop > iBasso D4 > Looking at Grado SR325is/Sennheiser HD25-1 II 

 So,.... I'm wondering if my T3 purchase makes sense, and would anyone like to recommend a good upgrade from the NuForces to go with T3? And any comments on my future home setup are welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The T3 is really good for it's tiny size. I like it with my GR8s better than the D4. The D4 is better for headphones imo, especially bassier phones like Denons.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *moee79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi, 

 I'm currently using iAudio7 with NuForce NE-7M. I've been constantly wanting (almost 2 years) for an upgrade but wasn't willing to invest until now. So after reading all sorts of threads, I decide to buy the D4. And I find out that it's out of stock!! So here is my plan...

 PORTABLE 
 Now: iAudio7 > NuForce NE-7M
 1st buy: iAudio7 > iBasso CB06 > iBasso T3 > NuForce NE-7M
 2nd buy: iAudio7 > iBasso CB06 > iBasso T3 > Looking at UE Triple Fi 10 Pro

 HOME/OFFICE
 Now: Desktop/Laptop > $10 Laptop Speakers
 Dreaming: Desktop/Laptop > iBasso D4 > Looking at Grado SR325is/Sennheiser HD25-1 II 

 So,.... I'm wondering if my T3 purchase makes sense, and would anyone like to recommend a good upgrade from the NuForces to go with T3? And any comments on my future home setup are welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The T3 is a good amp for the NE-7M, and it fills in the mids of the Triple.fi as well. It works nicely as a portable amp because it isn't too big, and it's a small but noticeable upgrade in sound and power over an iPod. The D4 is a better amp, although not as portable, and you should still consider it for your laptop rig. 

 Of the phones you mentioned for the laptop rig, I would suggest finding a used Grado HF-1/HF-2 instead of SR325i, or a Denon D2000 instead of the HD25-1. If you insist on choosing between those two phones, I would pick the Grados. The HD25-1 just don't sound transparent enough for me, and they have a small soundstage. I gave mine to my 12 yr old son.


----------



## moee79

Thanks for the comments. I will definitely purchase both T3 and D4. Can't wait to try them. Hope they start making some D4's real soon...

 And yeah, I'll go and do some research on D2000 and HF-1/2.


----------



## moee79

Nice. Just bought the T3. So excited! My first amp!

 Bit off topic but I found a local seller for a used HF-2 for $520. I know I shouldn't but I'm soooooo tempted T_T My first headphone! ha ha I would just get it if it was like $400ish.

 ---------------
 EDIT: Received my parcel in two business days from China to Canada. Wow what can i say... it's FANTASTIC. Love iBasso, love the T3. It's so tiny... smaller than a zippo lighter, and smaller than my iAudio7. The details, depth, separation, bass, treble... if it gets better after burn-in... i think it'll be the best $140 that i've spent in a long time.


----------



## cbeaumont001

The T3 really is a great amp, especially considering the size, cost and clarity of the output. Nice purchase!


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *moee79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice. Just bought the T3. So excited! My first amp!

 Bit off topic but I found a local seller for a used HF-2 for $520. I know I shouldn't but I'm soooooo tempted T_T My first headphone! ha ha I would just get it if it was like $400ish.

 ---------------
 EDIT: Received my parcel in two business days from China to Canada. Wow what can i say... it's FANTASTIC. Love iBasso, love the T3. It's so tiny... smaller than a zippo lighter, and smaller than my iAudio7. The details, depth, separation, bass, treble... if it gets better after burn-in... i think it'll be the best $140 that i've spent in a long time._

 

I find that with some burn in the T3 gets even more transparent. That seems like a bit much for the HF2 but then they are a limited edition and market determines value. Look at some Atari games going for 10,000 to 40,000 dollars. :^) And i had one at one time. :^(


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I find that with some burn in the T3 gets even more transparent. That seems like a bit much for the HF2 but then they are a limited edition and market determines value. Look at some Atari games going for 10,000 to 40,000 dollars. :^) And i had one at one time. :^(_

 

Jam, PM me about the ATARI stuff...I have a box full of my old games, etc in my parents attic!


----------



## seanzzz

[New guy here ]
  I just got my t3 today along with my ZY ipod line-out dock cable and hooked 'em up with my ipod touch and Klipsch image s4.
   
   
  Once I connected 'em up, I listened to some new age female vocals. I noticed that separation of instruments is slightly wider and also small improvements in clarity. The difference was noticeable but wasn't as big as I'd hope for.
   
   
  Then I listened to pop and electrohouse and the most obvious change that stood out was the bass. It's tighter and firmer, but also abit too aggressive for my tastes. 
   
   
  I mean... the image s4 is already notorious for its bass heavy elements hence when I read reviews that the t3 boosts the trebles and controls the bass, I thought getting the t3 will give me a much balanced sound on the klipsch. But somehow it didn't... :S
   
   
  Don't get me wrong, the first time i listened to electrohouse on the amp I was pretty impressed with the sound, especially the bass pounding on my head. However, after half an hour of listening it started to get into my head and gave me a slight headache.
   
  Maybe it's just my problem. But what do you guys think? Maybe my klipsch just isn't meant to be hooked with the amp?


----------



## cooldhanveer

Hi guys
  this is a great post....but would really appreciate if i could get some help
   
  I have a shure se530 and have been using the fiio portable amplifier for all this while( yes yes i know...probably crap compared to the high ones here)
  I am looking for a decent but inexpensive upgrade that will suit the soundstage of the shure's
   
  Just letting you know, I am a HUUGGEEEE fan of trance/dance/house music...so i am looking with very good bass obvsly that compliments and brings the best out of the shure's
   
  I read quite a few treads and found that the t3s seem to be a good option, but i am also thinking of the d2+boa.. but i have head the latter is more suited to full headcans and not iems, is that true?
   
  are there any other amps out there that will compliment to the shures, and to the type of genre that i usually prefer listining to??
   
  I hope someone replies to this...as this tread seems to have died and no activity for a good 4 months or so
   
  any help is appreciated , planning to buy an amp as a birthday gift for my self
   
  thanks in advance


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





cooldhanveer said:


> Hi guys
> this is a great post....but would really appreciate if i could get some help
> 
> I have a shure se530 and have been using the fiio portable amplifier for all this while( yes yes i know...probably crap compared to the high ones here)
> ...


 

 There are a lot of amps that would suit the SE530, and the T3 would be one of them.  I think the T3 a little better balanced amp than the older D2 I had, but slightly below the D3 or D4 and D10.  It's size is great and ensures that you would actually take it with you and use it.  
   
  I would not use the iBasso T4 though, as it may make the SE530 too dark although it was just right with a borrowed pair of K702.  And the Icon Mobile may remove some of the bass that you love so much.  
   
  But the Vivid V1 should also be a good match for SE530, although much larger than the T3 for the same price (and worse battery life).  If you were also driving full size high impedance phones like HD600 the V1 might be a little better choice.  Surprisingly the T3 still drives and HD600 to decent listening volumes, although not nearly as loud as the V1.  Over all the T3 may sound a little better balanced with a wider variety of IEM, and with TF10Pro or Denon C700 the T3 beats the V1.
   
  The RSA Tomahawk was a good match for the SE530, although slightly bright or grainy for a few other IEM like my Denon C700 which worked better with a Meier Headsix.  The Headsix sounded good with many IEM, and would also be on the level of the iBasso D3 and above the D2 or T3.  The Headsix is a little warmer and smoother sounding than the Tomahawk, and would likely be the next step up from the T3 that wont break the bank.


----------



## cooldhanveer

thanks a lot man, it seems you really know your stuff, really appreciate your response on this. i am actually confused among the t3 and the ibassode+ boa. what is the real diffrence among the two, with respct to the shure se530's. is it really worth spending the extra 40 bucks? do you recommend any other amplifier that might suit the shure se 530's and my type of music( trance/dance). i am completley confused with the options out there. i was ok spending upto 400 bucks on an amp, but just when i finnaly got my mind around to actually spending that sum, my ipod crashed( probbbly the saddest day ever) and now i have to buy another one, and actually considering not bying an ipod now( my 2 one in 3 years, not a good track record i would say) . i am looking to spend somwhere around 120-160$ for an amp. would really appreciate if you help me out with some decent options, i am still very new to this. Thanks a lot man...trully appreciate this.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





cooldhanveer said:


> thanks a lot man, it seems you really know your stuff, really appreciate your response on this. i am actually confused among the t3 and the ibassode+ boa. what is the real diffrence among the two, with respct to the shure se530's. is it really worth spending the extra 40 bucks? do you recommend any other amplifier that might suit the shure se 530's and my type of music( trance/dance). i am completley confused with the options out there. i was ok spending upto 400 bucks on an amp, but just when i finnaly got my mind around to actually spending that sum, my ipod crashed( probbbly the saddest day ever) and now i have to buy another one, and actually considering not bying an ipod now( my 2 one in 3 years, not a good track record i would say) . i am looking to spend somwhere around 120-160$ for an amp. would really appreciate if you help me out with some decent options, i am still very new to this. Thanks a lot man...trully appreciate this.


 

 If you are having to replace the iPod, I would consider just getting the biggest iPod touch (64Gb) you can afford, and add an amp later.


----------



## SactoMan101

I'm seriously considering getting the iBasso T3 with their CB05 cable to work with my iPods. There's a reason for this: I just got the Etymotic Research mc3 headset and it really needs more headphone amp "oomph" to make that IEM sound better. So is the T3 a good match for the mc3?


----------



## ClieOS

I have the MC5 and T3D. I don't see why they couldn't work together, except for the fact that you can't use the mic on MC3 anymore. Also, the MC series is fairly easy to drive so the real benefit, from my point of view, is that you can use the line-in from your iPod. That is where you will see the improvement most.


----------



## TheMaestro335

Hello All,
  I just got my T3, and listened to it out of the box with my new MC5s. My question is how long does it take to fully burn these in? I am asking this question because I have been listening to my new MC5s with my old D2 Boa, and the Boa's Sound stage is 2X wider and deeper. According to the author of this post, he states that this amp is better than the D2 out of the box? I have only listened to the T3 for about an hour so I am not expecting much.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





themaestro335 said:


> Hello All,
> I just got my T3, and listened to it out of the box with my new MC5s. My question is how long does it take to fully burn these in? I am asking this question because I have been listening to my new MC5s with my old D2 Boa, and the Boa's Sound stage is 2X wider and deeper. According to the author of this post, he states that this amp is better than the D2 out of the box? I have only listened to the T3 for about an hour so I am not expecting much.


 

 Actually what I said was, "I gave it 250 hours of un-monitored burn-in, but it *sounded fine* right out of the box."  I didn't say it was better than D2 out of the box, but it didn't sound bad before burn-in.  Unfortunately because I just played music 24/7 for over 10 days without listening, I can't say what changed with burn-in or how long it needs, sorry.
   
  And I wrote, "The T3 is not overly bright, nor too forward/too recessed, nor bass-lite - it doesn't seem to do anything wrong, to the point that I *may* actually prefer the amp section over the iBasso D2 Boa. I'd say it's *probably* closer to the sound quality of the iBasso D3 or Meier Headsix which is a step up from the D2 Boa.  The T3 drops to 2nd tier based on it's detail and transparency vs the top tier amps like Pico, etc, but not based on colorations or frequency response issues."  There I said *may* and p*robably* because I sold the D2 Boa about 1 week before I got the T3, although I had recent memory of the D2 sound and notes about the sound in my big DAC/amp review, and the D3 was sold once I got the D10 long ago.
   
  The D2 Boa had a nice warm sounding lower mids, but it sounded a little thinner in the upper mids, which made it seem a little tipped up in the bass and treble vs the mids.  The T3 is a little more level in it's frequency response, so I was able to enjoy it with Grado RS-1 or HD600, despite their different sound signatures.  I do feel the T3 has a more intimate soundstage than some other amps, and the D2 Boa's frequency response characteristics help contribute to it's deeper or more distant soundstage.  To me, soundstage is not always the most important thing I look for, as I also look at frequency balance, and transparency/detail.  The D2/D3 *may* be more detailed than the T3 (the D4 certainly is) but I don't have them to compare anymore. 
   
  I would give it at least 100 hours, but many of the amps I have reviewed didn't fully open up till 250-300 hours, some even longer.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

I find the ibasso T3 is a good match for boosting my sennheiser earbuds, but the amp (w/LOD) coupled with the ATH-ESW9 headphones seems to be good on some songs and not so good with others(then the ipod headphone out is better).
   
  Which amp would be a good match for ESW9s? -also thinking of rockboxing my 30gb 5thgen ipod.


----------



## TheMaestro335

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> Actually what I said was, "I gave it 250 hours of un-monitored burn-in, but it *sounded fine* right out of the box."  I didn't say it was better than D2 out of the box, but it didn't sound bad before burn-in.  Unfortunately because I just played music 24/7 for over 10 days without listening, I can't say what changed with burn-in or how long it needs, sorry.
> 
> And I wrote, "The T3 is not overly bright, nor too forward/too recessed, nor bass-lite - it doesn't seem to do anything wrong, to the point that I *may* actually prefer the amp section over the iBasso D2 Boa. I'd say it's *probably* closer to the sound quality of the iBasso D3 or Meier Headsix which is a step up from the D2 Boa.  The T3 drops to 2nd tier based on it's detail and transparency vs the top tier amps like Pico, etc, but not based on colorations or frequency response issues."  There I said *may* and p*robably* because I sold the D2 Boa about 1 week before I got the T3, although I had recent memory of the D2 sound and notes about the sound in my big DAC/amp review, and the D3 was sold once I got the D10 long ago.
> 
> ...


 
  Hello,
  Thank you very much for your quick and in-depth response! I was just a little confused when I read your review. I wanted to know if I should expect changes during the amps break in stage. I will report back once I have 50+ burn in time.


----------



## cooperpwc

Excellent review, HPA!
   
  With the typical excellent iBasso service, my T3D is winging its way to me the day after my evening order. I am looking forward to trying this out with my iMod and ES5 as a pocket rig.


----------



## thornygravy

Strangely, I found the T4 to be quite bright, either way, cool review.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





thornygravy said:


> Strangely, I found the T4 to be quite bright, either way, cool review.


 

 Well, I've found the Nano 4G (which I see you own) to sound bright via headphone and line-out, like my old 2G Touch.  If you paired the T4 with the 4G Nano you might get that result.  But the T3 would be a little brighter and less veiled than the T4.  I did think the T3 paired well with the iPhone 3GS/4 and TF10Pro, once I got used to it sounding more forward and filling in the TF10Pro mids.


----------



## Hooga

Hello  Does anyone know T3 3.5mm phone-port output impedance please?

thanks in advance
A.


----------



## ClieOS

Hooga said:


> Hello  Does anyone know T3 3.5mm phone-port output impedance please?
> 
> thanks in advance
> A.



That brings back memory: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-sub-200-portable-amps-shootout-–-13-11-amps-compared.620775/


----------



## Hooga

Thank you !


----------

